# drive car with eyes



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

interesting way to drive a car. not sure how safe it is



> Raul Rojas, an artificial intelligence researcher at Berlin's Free University, said Friday that the technology tracks a driver's eye movement and, in turn, steers the car in whatever direction they're looking.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100423/ap_on_bi_ge/eu_germany_eye_car


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Ummmm.... that's great, but ....................

The Apache Helicopter using this type of technology for the gunnery. However, in a vehicle, what would happen if that GORGEOUS lady in a the super mini-skirt was walking down the sidewalk? CRASH! Hit the building looking! LOL


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, well as long it is not my car...........

Amazing talent though what some clever folk invent......:magic:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

hit the building or the girl?? you had your eyes on the girl :laugh::laugh:


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm hoping the building! LOL


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Call me crazy but I like my older car that lacks an MP3 player, navigation system, drive by wire (even my transmission is rod controlled), rear-view backup camera, heated seats, headlights that turn with the car, parking system, stability control systems, and every other thing you can add.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

IT-Tech said:


> However, in a vehicle, what would happen if that GORGEOUS lady in a the super mini-skirt was walking down the sidewalk? CRASH! Hit the building looking! LOL


:laugh::laugh::laugh: :wave:


----------



## Gait (Dec 4, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Call me crazy but I like my older car that lacks an MP3 player, navigation system, drive by wire (even my transmission is rod controlled), rear-view backup camera, heated seats, headlights that turn with the car, parking system, stability control systems, and every other thing you can add.


That is how I like my car no frills


----------

